# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية >  الميراث وتصفية التركة

## محمد عادل رأفت

*الميراث وتصفية التركة* مادة 875- (1) تعيين الورثة وتحديد أنصبائهم فى الإرث وانتقال أموالهم التركة إليهم تسرى فى شأنها أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية والقوانين الصادرة فى شأنها . (2) وتتبع فى تصفية التركة الأحكام الآتية :  *تعيين مصف للتركة :* مادة 876 – إذا لم يعين المورث وصيا لتركته وطلب أحد ذوى الشأن تعيين مصف لها ، عينت المحكمة ، إذا رأت موجبا لذلك ، من تجميع الورثة على اختياره فإن لم تجمع الورثة على أحد تولى القاضى اختيار المصفى على أن يكون بقدر المستطاع من بين الورثة ، وذلك سماع أقوال هؤلاء . مادة 877 – (1) لمن عين مصفيا أن برفض تولى هذه المهمة أو يتنحى عنها بعد توليها وذلك طبقا لأحكام الوكالة .  
(2) وللقاضي أيضا ، إذا طلب إليه أحد ذوى الشأن أو النيابة العامة أو دون طلب ، عزل المصفى واستبدال غيره به ، متى وجدت أسباب تبرر ذلك . 
مادة 878 – (1) إذا عين المورث وصيا للتركة وجب أن يقر القاضى هذا التعيين .  
(2) ويسرى على وصى التركة ما يسرى على المصفى من أحكام . 
مادة 879 – (1) على كاتب المحكمة أن يقيد يوما فيوما الأوامر الصادرة بتعين المصفين وبتثبت أوصياء التركة ، فى سجل عام تدون فيه أسماء المورثين بحسب الأوضاع المقررة للفهارس الأبجدية ويجب أن يؤشر فى هامش السجل بكل أمر يصدر بالعزل وبكل ما يقع من تنازل .  
(2) ويكون لقيد الأمر الصادر بتعيين المصفى من الأثر فى حق الغير الذى يتعامل مع الورثة فى شأن عقارات التركة ما للتأشير المنصوص عليه فى المادة 914 . (2) ويكون لقيد الأمر الصادر بتعيين المصفى من الأثر فى حق الغير الذى يتعامل مع الورثة فى شأن عقارات التركة ما للتأشير المنصوص عليه فى المادة 914 . 
مادة 880 – (1) يتسلم المصفى أموال التركة بمجرد تعيينه ، ويتولى تصفيتها برقابة المحكمة . وله أن يطلب منها أجرا عادلا على قيامه بمهمته .  
(2) ونفقات التصفية تتحملها التركة ، ويكون لهذه النفقات حق امتياز فى مرتبه امتياز المصروفات القضائية . 
مادة 881 – على المحكمة أن تتخذ عند الاقتصاد جميع ما يجب من الاحتياطات المستعجلة للمحافظة على التركة ، وذلك بناء على طلب أحد ذوى الشأن أو بناء على طلب النيابة العامة أو دون طلب ما ، ولها يوجه خاص أن تأمر بوضع الأختام وإيداع النقود والأوراق المالية والأشياء ذات القيمة . مادة 882 – (1) على المصفى أن يقوم فى الحال بالصرف من مال التركة لتسديد نفقات تجهيز الميت ونفقات مأتمه بما يناسب حالته ، وعليه أيضا أن يستصدر أمرا من قاضى الأمور الوقتية بصرف نفقة كافية بالقدر المقبول من هذا المال إلى من كان المورث يعولهم من ورثته حتى تنتهي التصفية ، على أن تخصم النفقة التى يستولي عليها كل وارث من نصيبه فى الإرث.  
(2) وكل منازعة تتعلق بهذه النفقة يفصل فيها قاضى الأمور الوقتية . 
*جرد التركة :* مادة 883 – (1) لا يجوز من وقت قيد الأمر الصادر بتعيين المصفى أن يتخذ الدائنون أى أجراء على التركة ، كما لا يجوز لهم أن يستمروا فى أى إجراء اتخذوه إلا فى مواجهة المصفى .  
(2) وكل توزيع فتح ضد المورث ولم تقفل قائمته النهائية ، يجب وقفه حتى تتم تسوية جميع ديون التركة متى طلب ذلك أحد ذوى الشأن . 
مادة 884 – لا يجوز للوارث قبل أن تسلم إليه شهادة التوريث المنصوص عليها المادة 901 أن يتصرف فى مال التركة ، كما لا يجوز له ان يستوفى ما للتركة من ديون أو أن يجعل دينا عليه قصاصا يدين التركة . مادة 885 – (1) على المصفى فى أثناء التصفية أن يتخذ ما تتطلبه أموال التركة من الوسائل التحفظية ، وأن يقوم بما يلزم من الإدارة ، ولعيه أيضا أن ينوب عن التركة فى الدعاوى وأن يستوفى ما لها من ديون قد حلت .  
(2) ويكون المصفى ، ولو لم يكن مأجورا ، مسئولا مسئولية الوكيل المأجور . وللقاضى أن يطالبه بتقديم حساب عن أدارته فى مواعيد دورية . 
مادة 886 – (1) على المصفى أن يوجه تكليفا علينا لدائني التركة ومدينيها يدعوهم فيه لأن قدموا بيانا بما لهم من حقوق وما عليهم من ديون ، وذلك خلال ثلاثة أشهر من التاريخ الذى ينشر فيه التكليف أخر مرة .  
(2) ويجب أن يلصق التكليف على الباب الرئيسي لمقر العمدة فى المدينة أو القرية التى توجد بها أعيان التركة ، أو على الباب الرئيسي لمركز البوليس فى المدن التى تقع فى دائرتها هذه الأعيان ،وفى لوحة المحكمة الجزئية التى يقع فى دائرتها أخر موطن للمورث وفى صحيفة من الصحف اليومية الواسعة الانتشار . 
مادة 887 – (‍1) على المصفى أن يودع قلم كتاب المحكمة ، خلال أربعة أشهر من تعيينه ، قائمة تبين ما للتركة وما عليها وتشتمل على تقدير لقيمة هذه الأموال ، وعليه أيضا أن يخطر بكتاب موصى عليه فى الميعاد المتقدم كل ذى شأن بحصول هذا الإيداع .  
(2) ويجوز أن يطلب إلى القاضى مد هذا الميعاد إذا وجدت ظروف تبرر ذلك . 
مادة 888 – (1) للمصفى أن يستعين فى الجرد وفى تقدير قيمة أموال التركة بخبير أو بمن يكون له فى ذلك دراية خاصة .   
(2) ويجب على المصفى أن يثبت ما تكشف عنه أوراق المورث وما هو ثابت فى السجلات العامة من حقوق وديون وما يصل إلى علمه عنها من أى طريق كان وعلى الورثة أن يبلغوا المصفى عما يعلمونه من ديون على التركة وحقوق لها. 
مادة 889 – يعاقب بعقوبة التبديد كل من استولى غشا على شيء من مال التركة ولو كان وارثا .  مادة 890 – (1) كل منازعة فى صحة الجرد ، وبخاصة ما كان متعلقا بإغفال أعيان أو حقوق للتركة أو عليها أو بإثباتها ، وترفع بعريضة للمحكمة بناء على طلب كل ذى شأن خلال الثلاثين يوما التالية للأخطار بإيداع قائمة الجرد . (2) وتجرى المحكمة تحقيقا ، فإذا رأت أن الشكوى جدية أصدرت أمرا بقبولها ويصح من هذا الأمر وفقا لأحكام قانون المرافعات . (3) وإن لم يكن النزاع قد سبق رفعه إلى القضاء عينت المحكمة أجلا يرفع ذو الشأن دعواه أمام المحكمة المختصة ، وتقضى فيها هذه المحكمة على وجه الاستعجال .  *تسوية ديون التركة :* مادة 891 – بعد انقضاء الميعاد لرفع المنازعات المتعلقة بالجرد يقوم المصفى بعد استئذان المحكمة بوفاء ديون التركة التى لم يقم فى شأنها نزاع أما الديون التى توزع فيها فتسوى بعد الفصل فى النزاع نهائيا . مادة 892 – على المصفى فى حالة إعسار التركي أو فى حالة احتمال إعسارها ، أن يقف تسوية أى دين ، ولو لم يقم فى شأنه نزاع حتى يفصل نهائيا فى جميع المنازعات المتعلقة بديون التركة مادة 893 – (1) يقوم المصفى وبوفاء ديون التركة مما يحصله من حقوقها ، ومما تشتمل عليه من نقود ومن ثمن ما يكون قد باعه بسعر السوق من أوراق مالية ومن ثمن ما فى التركة من منقول فإن لم يكن ذلك كافيا فمن ثمن ما فى التركة من عقار . (2) وتباع منقولات التركة وعقاراتها بالمزاد العلني وفقا للأوضاع وفى المواعيد المنصوص عليها فى البيوع الجبرية ، إلا إذا اتفق جميع الورثة على أن يتم البيع بطريقة أخرى أو على أن يتم ممارسة . فإذا كانت التركة معسرة لزمت أيضا موافقة جميع الدائنين . وللورثة فى جم يع الأحوال الحق فى أن يدخلوا فى المزاد . مادة 894 – للمحكمة بناء على طلب جميع الورثة أن تحكم محلول الدين المؤجل وبتعيين المبلغ الذى يستحقه الدائن مراعية فى ذلك حكم المادة 554 . مادة 895 – (1) إذا لم يجمع الورثة على طلب حلول الدين المؤجل ، تولت المحكمة توزيع الديون المؤجلة وتوزيع أموال الدين المؤجل ، بحيث يختص كل وارث من جملة ديون التركة ومن جملة أموالها بما يكون فى نتيجته معادلا لصافى حصته فى الإرث . (2) وترتب المحكمة لكل دائن من دائني التركة تأمينا كافيا على عقار أو منقول ، على أن تحتفظ لمن كان له تأمين خاص بنفس هذا التأمين . فإن استحال تحقيق ذلك ، ولو بإضافة ضمان تكميلي ، يقدمه الورثة من مالهم الخاص أو بالاتفاق على أية تسوية أخرى ، رتبت المحكمة التأمين على أموال التركة جميعها. (3) وفى جميع هذه الأحوال إذا ورد تأمين على عقار ولم يكن قد سبق شهره ن وجب أن يشهر هذا التأمين وفقا للأحكام المقررة فى شهر حق الاختصاص . مادة 896 – يجوز لكل وارث بعد توزيع الديون المؤجلة أن يدفع القدر الذى أختص به قبل أن يحل الأجل طبقاً للمادة 894 . مادة 897 – دائنو التركة الذين لم يستوفوا حقوقهم لعدم ظهورها فى قائمة الرد ولم تكن لهم تأمينات على أموال التركة ، لا يجوز لهم أن يرجعوا على من كسب بحسن نية حقا عينيا على تلك الأموال وإنما لهم الرجوع على الورثة بسبب إثرائهم . مادة 898 – يتولى المصفى بعد تسوية ديون التركة تنفيذ الوصايا وغيرها من التكاليف .  
*تسليم أموال التركة وقسمة هذه الأموال :* 
مادة 899 – بعد تنفيذ التزامات التركة يؤول ما بقى من أموالهم إلى الورثة كل بحسب نصيبه الشرعي . مادة 900 – (1) يسلم المصفى إلى الورثة ما أل إليهم من أقوال التركة . (2) ويجوز للورثة ، بمجرد انقضاء الميعاد المقرر للمنازعات المتعلقة بالجرد ، المطالبة بأن يتسلموا ، بصفة مؤقتة ، الأشياء أو النقود التى لا يحتاج لها فى تصفية التركة ، أو أن يتسلموا بعضا منها وذلك مقابل تقديم كفالة أو بدون تقديمها . مادة 901 – تسلم المحكمة إلى كل وارث يقدم إعلاما شرعيا بالوراثة أو ما يقوم مقام هذا الأعلام ، شهادة تقرر حقه فى الإرث وتبين ما آل من أموال التركة . مادة 902 – لكل وارث أن يطلب من المصفى أن يسلمه نصيبه فى الإرث مفرزا ، ألا إذا كان هذا الوارث ملزما بالبقاء فى الشيوع بناء على اتفاق أو نص فى القانون . مادة 903 – (1) إذا كان طلب القسمة واجب القبول ، تولى المصفى إجراء القسمة بطريقة ودية على ألا تصبح هذه القسمة نهائية ألا بعد أن يقرها الورثة بالإجماع . (2) فإذا لم ينعقد إجماعهم على ذلك ، فعلى المصفى أن يرفع على نفقة التركة دعوى بالقسمة وفقا لأحكام القانون ، وتستنزل نفقات الدعوى من انصباء المتقاسمين . مادة 904 – تسرى على قسمة التركة القواعد المقررة فى القسمة ، وبوجه خاص ما يتعلق منها بضمان التعرض والاستحقاق وبالغين وبامتياز المتقاسم ، وتسرى عليها أيضا الأحكام الآتية . مادة 905 – إذا لم يتفق الورثة على قسمة الأوراق العائلية أو الأشياء التى تتصل بعاطفة الورثة نحو المورث ، أمرت المحكمة أما ببيع هذه الأشياء أو بإعطائها لحد الورثة مع استنزال قيمتها من نصيبه فى الميراث أو دون استنزال . ويراعى فى ذلك ما جرى عليه العرف وما يحيط بالورثة من ظروف شخصية . مادة 906 – إذا كان بين أموال التركة مستغل زراعي أو صناعي أو تجارى مما يعتبر وحدة اقتصادية قائمة بذاتها ، وجب تخصيصه برمته لمن يطلبه من الورثة إذا كان أقدرهم على الاضطلاع به . وثمن هذا المستغل يقوم بحسب قيمته ويستنزل من نصيب الوارث فى التركة . فإذا تساوت قدرة الورثة على الاضطلاع بالمستغل خصص لمن يعطى من بينهم أعلى قيمة بحيث لا تقل عن ثمن المثل . مادة 907 – إذا اختص أحد الورثة عند القسمة بدين للتركة ، فإن باقى الورثة لا يضمنون له المدين إذا هو أعسر بعد القسمة ما لم يوجد اتفاق يقضى بغير ذلك . مادة 908 – تصح الوصية بقسمة أعيان التركة على الورثة الموصى ، بحيث يعين لكل وارث أو لبعض الورثة قدر نصيبه فإن زادت قيمة ما عين لأحدهم على استحقاقه فى التركة كانت ، الزيادة وصية . مادة 909 – القسمة المضافة إلى ما بعد الموت يجوز الرجوع فيها دائما . وتصبح لازمة بوفاة الموصى . مادة 910 – إذا لم تشمل القسمة جميع أموال المورث وقت وفاته ، فإن الأمور التى لم تدخل فى القسمة تؤول شائعة إلى الورثة طبقا لقواعد الميراث . مادة 911 – إذا مات قبل وفاة المورث واحد أو أكثر من الورثة المحتملين الذين دخلوا فى القسمة ، فإن الحصة المفرزة التى وقعت فى نصيب من مات تؤول شائعة إلى الورثة طبقا لقواعد الميراث . مادة 912 – تسرى فى القسمة المضافة إلى ما بعد الموت أحكام القسمة عامة عدا أحكام الغين . مادة 913 – إذا لم تشمل القسمة ديون التركة ، أو شملتها ولكن لم يوافق الدائنون على هذه القسمة ، جاز عند عدم تسوية الديون بالاتفاق مع الدائنين أن يطلب أى وارث قسمة التركة طبقا للمادة 895 ، أن تراعى بقدر الإمكان القسمة التى أوصى بها المورث والاعتبارات التى بنيت عليها.  
*أحكام التركات التى لم تصف :* 
مادة 914 – إذا لم تكن التركة قد صفيت وفقا لأحكام النصوص السابقة ، جاز لدائني التركة العاديين أن ينفذوا بحقوقهم أو بما أوصى به لهم على عقارات التركة التى حصل التصرف فيها ، أو التى رتبت عليها حقوق عينية لصالح الغير ، إذا أشروا بديونهم وفقا لأحكام القانون .

----------


## رانيا المحامية

* شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .*

----------


## الزهراء

محاولة جيدة للاستاذ محمد عادل رأفت

ولكن انت ذكرت المواد القانونية ولم تقل لنا من أي قانون 

وفي أي بلد

شكرا لو حددت

----------


## ميتاليكا

لو عايز تعرف فتاوي شرعيه اكتر ادخل علي موقع الاستاذ صلاح سلطان و هتلاقي كل الي انت عايز تسال عنه و ده رابط الموقع
فتاوى شرعية

----------

